# help suggest new site name/domain



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2008)

a few friends and i have started a new site. we are looking for a name/domain for our site. 

it will be like a blend of several different sites. we want to cover all aspects of tech. cars, car stereo, perfomance, home electronic, home theater, computers, computer hardware/software, mp3/mp4 players, and so on. basically, anything tech.

PLEASE!!!!!! help us by suggesting any ideas you may have.

thanks!!!


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 8, 2008)

Help us out guys!  It's my site too, and we want to get it up and running ASAP!

One thing we want to try and do is have how-to videos for stuff like sleeving PSUs, applying thermal paste, etc...

ANY ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 8, 2008)

techland
home power
Electronic Nation
GridTech
TechGrid

ummm

MaxAppliances
MaxDiscussion

idk.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2008)

Electra-Tech ??

EDIT: After thinking about it Tech Talk seems cool.


----------



## Skrabrug (Apr 8, 2008)

tek-lab
tek-tok

apparently "techadvancements.com" is now a unused domain according to google

ehhh sorry I lost my thinking cap


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 8, 2008)

Here you go!


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey all thanks for the suggestions!

This is also my site as well and I'm pretty much "in charge" of design/development. DD is a great help for design decisions as well as development, and well fit, he's just lazy . In all seriousness we really need a new name/domain. TechRaffle was far too specific and may have given people the wrong impression. We still want to continue the raffles, but we also want to focus on other aspects of tech.

Thanks Again,
mrw1986

p.s.  fit


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> Hey all thanks for the suggestions!
> 
> This is also my site as well and I'm pretty much "in charge" of design/development. DD is a great help for design decisions as well as development, and well fit, he's just lazy . In all seriousness we really need a new name/domain. TechRaffle was far too specific and is better left for a different project.
> 
> ...



hey now.... im the one muscling up the money for the product here. you've done a TON of work though. THANKS man.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2008)

Tweak My Tech?


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 8, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> hey now.... im the one muscling up the money for the product here. you've done a TON of work though. THANKS man.



Hehe, I'm muscling the money for hosting/domain names 

I do thank you much man, without you this site would have never gotten off the ground! I was just telling Wile E I've spent almost 16 hours in less than 4 days developing this site (I work almost 50 hours a week providing for my son and girlfriend and I'm only 21). So spending that amount of time on something like this really makes me hope that it takes off.

Thanks again for everyone's support!

EDIT: TechRespect - The lowdown on everything tech


----------



## Azazel (Apr 8, 2008)

TECHPOWERUP 

hmmmm
...
TECHGEEK
TECH1337
emmm
G33KTECH
NERDSTUFF


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 8, 2008)

NerdStuff? What? LMAO.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 8, 2008)

Electronic Paradise?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2008)

i came up with...

TechFusion


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 8, 2008)

How about:

azazel's avatar is hot


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 8, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i came up with...
> 
> TechFusion



I like that better than what I came up with.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 8, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> How about:
> 
> azazel's avatar is hot



lol...i like that...hehe..you guys should use it


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 8, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> How about:
> 
> azazel's avatar is hot



+ ∞

I cant tell, is that anyone famous? Or just some random chick?


----------



## Azazel (Apr 8, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> NerdStuff? What? LMAO.



LOL


----------



## Azazel (Apr 8, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> + ∞
> 
> I cant tell, is that anyone famous? Or just some random chick?



its some chick...dressed as something from eq2


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 8, 2008)

azazel said:


> its some chick...dressed as something from eq2



Is it sad that I know what your sig says?


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 8, 2008)

TechFuzion.com is taken...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2008)

The Real Geek Squad?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> TechFuzion.com is taken...



by who? lets go kick their asses!!!!!



EDIT: try techfusion


----------



## Azazel (Apr 8, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Is it sad that I know what your sig says?



lol haha  ... ....you should get it sorted out...asap


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 8, 2008)

Same with TechFusion.com

There's already a TechFusion Corp...


----------



## Azazel (Apr 8, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> TechFuzion.com is taken...


 try .net or .org


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2008)

OK GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

vote yes or no on 

www.techfuzion.net


EDIT: HURRY!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2008)

**stares at azazel's ava**

HUh what are we trying to do again? Oh .. domain name ...

**wipes drooloff chin**

Or Try .us


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 8, 2008)

I think no personally, too generic.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 8, 2008)

azazel said:


> lol haha  ... ....you should get it sorted out...asap



No question about it!


----------



## Azazel (Apr 8, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> OK GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> vote yes or no on
> 
> ...


+1

its a cool name


----------



## Azazel (Apr 8, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> **stares at azazel's ava**
> 
> HUh what are we trying to do again? Oh .. domain name ...
> 
> ...









heres a better pic

LOL xd


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh man I think you could buy http://jessicaalba.com/ from whoever has it now it would be well worth the purchase.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2008)

Dont worry crash your not alone  

I think Automatek sounds kinda cool since you have cars too.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 8, 2008)

Teresa Noreen is her name.  Simple google search you horny doofuses.

Now *BACK ON TOPIC!!!*


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 8, 2008)

azazel said:


> heres a better pic
> 
> LOL xd



I'd hit that in a second without even thinking...well if my girlfriend let me


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Antonia Bayle.  It's right on the picture you horny doofuses.
> 
> Now *BACK ON TOPIC!!!*



i know man.... warding off the seagulls....


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2008)

I think azazel needs to edit out the pic, its taking my thoughts away!


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 8, 2008)

Also, Antonia Bayle is the character.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2008)

Antonia Bayle is the name of the character in the game.. I used to play EQ ALOT.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 8, 2008)

Changed it.

NOW BACK ON EFFING TOPIC!!!


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Dont worry crash your not alone
> 
> I think Automatek sounds kinda cool since you have cars too.



I think it got lost in the hawtness


----------



## Azazel (Apr 8, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Antonia Bayle is the name of the character in the game.. I used to play EQ ALOT.



it was my server aswell  (eq2)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2008)

Tweaks for weeks? Nah wait ... Digital Dufus? Hmmmm .. 

Something catchy Jr, think think think.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 8, 2008)

the chick is considerably better looking hehe....shes ugly


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 8, 2008)

Tweaks for Tweakers!  LMAO.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 8, 2008)

azazel said:


> http://www.news.com/i/ne/p/2005/antonia_453X600.jpg
> 
> the chick is considerably better looking hehe....shes ugly



STOP SHITTING ON OUR THREAD please!


----------



## Azazel (Apr 8, 2008)

ok back on topic..sorry about that


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 8, 2008)

You must come up with 5 good suggestions to redeem yourself


----------



## Azazel (Apr 8, 2008)

lol emm
inspectorGadget

emmmm

thegadgetsite

techguys

emmm


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 8, 2008)

I changed my mind, I like TechFuzion


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> I changed my mind, I like TechFuzion



for real? or is the the beer talking?


----------



## Azazel (Apr 8, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> for real? or is the the beer talking?



iv drugged him..quick before he sobers up


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2008)

azazel said:


> iv drugged him..quick before he sobers up



yeah.... we are only talking about a major commitment here.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2008)

*OK>>> vote on this people...

www.techfuzion.net

YES 

or

NO*


----------



## Azazel (Apr 8, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> yeah.... we are only talking about a major commitment here.



don't worry the name is fine imo  most people prefer the quality of the site rather than the name


----------



## Azazel (Apr 8, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> *OK>>> vote on this people...
> 
> www.techfuzion.net
> 
> ...



YES


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2008)

I like automatech


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 8, 2008)

yes


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2008)

No!!!!!

EDIT: I just liek to disagree


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> No!!!!!
> 
> EDIT: I just liek to disagree



so thats a yes?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2008)

Im a very neutral person. I just go with the flow.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow, the second we stop talking about women dressed as game characters, this thread dies...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Wow, the second we stop talking about women dressed as game characters, this thread dies...



well... go put your costume on and post a few pics for the guys to look at.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 8, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> well... go put your costume on and post a few pics for the guys to look at.



Peter Pan or Barney?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Peter Pan or Barney?



im thinking peter pan would be more what their into. barneys too fat.

EDIT: on the other hand.... isn't peter pan under 18?


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 8, 2008)

Okay...lemme see where it's at...

Edit: Oh that's right...Well, we'd have to see what age these guys are first...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2008)

Wtf?! Totally spam a good thread, you guys mad eme lose my train of thought. Now you got me thinking about Halloween! Good job guys!


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 8, 2008)

At least we're spamming our own thread...

Come on guys.  Yes or no?


----------



## Skrabrug (Apr 8, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Here you go!



lol thx xD


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 8, 2008)

how about....

TECHASAP (tech-asap)
TECHFRAME
TOPTECH
FUTURETECH
TECHTRACK

maybe some more will come to me as the day goes on...


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Apr 8, 2008)

www.techfuzion.net   sounds good, because its a multitude of different things that you are all going to cover.

would be interested to see this take off somewhere


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2008)

pepsi71ocean said:


> www.techfuzion.net   sounds good, because its a multitude of different things that you are all going to cover.
> 
> would be interested to see this take off somewhere



now that's the kind of answer we are looking for. thanks man.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Apr 8, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> now that's the kind of answer we are looking for. thanks man.



np, i would like to see this site when its done, sounds like it will be a hit.


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 8, 2008)

yes it does sound good...


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 8, 2008)

We'll be needing some people to post news if you're interested.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Apr 8, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> We'll be needing some people to post news if you're interested.



I'm interested


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 8, 2008)

We're thinking of something for our news guys.  Like, you have to recruit 25 members, and PM us news for a week.  Then we make our decision.  Sound reasonable?


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 8, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> for real? or is the the beer talking?



I don't drink


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Apr 8, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> We're thinking of something for our news guys.  Like, you have to recruit 25 members, and PM us news for a week.  Then we make our decision.  Sound reasonable?



Maby its because im tired and ive been reading a book on PHP all day, but can you expand on that?

So we have to get 25 people to sign up and then send you guys the news?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2008)

You got my vote, yes.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 8, 2008)

Well for someone to become a news person, we want to see that they're dedicated, and we also want traffic for our site, so getting 25 people to register is a good way to do that.

Then, you can submit news to the admins (just like you would be posting it on the front page) so we can see if we like your wording and think you will bring enough news to us daily.

Once you're approved as a News Reporter, then you will be given an account to be able to post news onto the main site directly.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Apr 8, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Well for someone to become a news person, we want to see that they're dedicated, and we also want traffic for our site, so getting 25 people to register is a good way to do that.
> 
> Then, you can submit news to the admins (just like you would be posting it on the front page) so we can see if we like your wording and think you will bring enough news to us daily.
> 
> Once you're approved as a News Reporter, then you will be given an account to be able to post news onto the main site directly.



Thanks for the clarification. Now i need to get 25 people to sign up.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 8, 2008)

Well, wait until we get the domain up and running 

Right now, we're TechRaffle (see my sig)

And we're going to work on a "Referred by" in the registration as well.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> I don't drink



lol... sorry man.


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 8, 2008)

No reason to be sorry


----------



## erocker (Apr 8, 2008)

So is it TechFuzion or TechFusion?  Will techraffle morph into this?  I got my testing bench coming guys.  *apparently I can no longer login?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2008)

erocker said:


> So is it TechFuzion or TechFusion?  Will techraffle morph into this?  I got my testing bench coming guys.



techfuzion

and yes.... techraffle will be a direct link to the raffle posts.... techfuzion will be the entire site


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 8, 2008)

Any more votes?  Where'd all the people who were posting about the chica go?

Will this make you come back?


----------



## erocker (Apr 8, 2008)

Why can't I use my login?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2008)

erocker said:


> Why can't I use my login?



the new site was written from the ground up. none of the users are still intact. re-register and i'll make you a mod/reviewer.


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 8, 2008)

ya uh, TechFuzion, ftw I must say!


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 8, 2008)

The original TechRaffle.*org* database was PHP, then we used a converter to change to SMF.

Then, we got TechRaffle.*net* and started from scratch, because the database got corrupted from the conversion.  You will have to re-register on TechRaffle.*net*

However, once you register on TechRaffle.*net*, and we change to our new domain, we should be able to transfer everything.


----------



## erocker (Apr 8, 2008)

All sounds very good!  Btw, a private "Work in Progress" section would be very helpful for writing reviews.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2008)

erocker said:


> All sounds very good!  Btw, a private "Work in Progress" section would be very helpful for writing reviews.



nice... post it in the admin/mod section until we get the new section up. i upgraded you already.


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 8, 2008)

erocker said:


> All sounds very good!  Btw, a private "Work in Progress" section would be very helpful for writing reviews.



Making it happen!


----------



## erocker (Apr 8, 2008)

Any help you guys need, just let me know!  I'm off to sleepy-time for tonight though.   Hell of a day!


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 8, 2008)

Done.  The Work in Progress forum I mean.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 8, 2008)

Ladies and gentlemen, it is official.  www.TechFusion.net is ours 

Stay tuned for linkage!  For now, use www.TechRaffle.net

And thanks to everyone for their input.


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 8, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, it is official.  www.TechFusion.net is ours
> 
> Stay tuned for linkage!  For now, use www.TechRaffle.net
> 
> And thanks to everyone for their input.



I want to be one of the first to wish you guys best wishes for a great start and lasting success


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks man!  Feel free to hop on over and register!  We need to get some good active members to post post post!  I'll always have the current link in my sig!


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 8, 2008)

thanks,for the invite, m8!

Although my wife is due to give birth in about two-three weeks and with the new baby there will not be much time for anything, I will register and be as active as I possibly can. Promise!


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 8, 2008)

No worries dude!  Congratulations! 

And tell your friends!  I'm sure they could use a G9 for $4  and a new hangout


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 8, 2008)

btw the new www.TechFusion.net will be a great improvement to the current TechFusion.net site.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 9, 2008)

I think you should have named it PimpMyRig.net

Okay, maybe not 

Best wishes on your project guys.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Kreij!  Why don't you hop on over and register?  Link in my sig.


----------

